
The advantages of distributing a JavaScript lib with URL instead of NPM - void_ita
https://medium.com/thron-tech/the-js-library-distribution-dilemma-npm-or-url-c63aa5842a4c
======
el_programmador
NPM has become a ubiquitous standard at this point, not using it doesn't make
any sense.

